# Peruvian Walnut



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Any experience with this lumber?

Was at the wholesaler yesterday and he mentioned that they have some rough 4/4 in stock right now.

Looks like it could be fun, very lightweight- similar to mahogany, but very dark in color.

Will plane a piece tonight or tomorrow to see what it does, I bought 68 board feet to try it out.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Although I haven't used any Peruvian Walnut (or Tropical Walnut), I'm a big fan of Walnut in general, and I'd probably like the Peruvian Walnut even more since it's a darker brown.

Since you bought 68-BF of it, I'm assuming you've got a project or two in mind for it? I'll be curious to see the results, and hear your thoughts on the wood once you begin working it.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Hey Jonathan, thanks for your input, I am looking forward to working with it, hopefully get some time tomorrow.

Walnut has always been a favorite of mine as well.

I picked out a few boards that looked good (8-10" wide and some 7"), but until I see how it machines, I don't really have a plan for it yet.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm guilty of doing the same thing. I buy wood that I like the look of, but don't yet have a project picked out for it. Now I need to start using up some of my stock! My lumber rack has been overflowing for a while now, and piling it on the floor is getting old, not to mention, in the way.

I'm sure inspiration will find you after the planer and jointer find the walnut!


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

I have used it in the past and really liked it. I have made boxes with it and used it as trim in our small bathroom with some Oak. It is soft and the dust is messy. It can have voids?? what ever you call it when the cells of the wood have really open areas. Like cardboard from the side if that makes sense. It is darker than most US Walnut I have seen and the pores are more open. It machines easily and took a finish well. Not sure why I quit buying it. I think my wood supplier in Reno was not getting good quality for a while and I stopped. Just like Lcewood now. Poor quality and high price. Enjoy it!


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Randy,

What you have is Juglans neotropica which is the South American version of American Walnut, Juglans *************************. The only difference you will find is the almost total lackof sapwood. Neotropica, because of growing conditions, converts sapwood to heart at a much higher rate than American walnut. Machining properties, glueing, finishing, etc. are nearly identical. I believe, once again because of the difference in growing conditions, that the neotropica will have a little straighter grain. How much per bd/ft was it? The stuff I've seen is around $12-$13 bd/ft. Enjoy.

Steve


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info, guys! Will let you know what it looks like a little later today.

Steve, I was surprised to see this import priced very similar to American Walnut. And I did notice the lack of sapwood (which I personally like to feature a bit in some projects for variety) and the color looks to be quite dark, although this is rough material.

I paid $5.10 per board foot.

I have to correct my previous error, in checking the board foot price on the invoice I see that I bought 56 board feet, not 68. Not sure where that number came from…


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Just planed a short piece, I really like this lumber and would highly recommend it!









Compared a couple short pieces of American with the rough Peruvian



















The shavings are very soft, it planes like a dream!




























Application of Fiddes Hardwax Oil to see what the finish would look like.










End grain darkens to almost black w Hardwax Oil, I am thinking this would make an amazing contrast when dovetailed.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've used it and I find it "fuzzy" after sanding.
It is lighter than American walnut… I'm not a fan, however.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Ellen,

Out of curiosity, what don't you like about it?


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Randy, $5.10 a bd/ft!!?? It's not available around here, but to order would cost over $12 plus shipping making landed cost around $15+. I can get American walnut for $3.50 or less. Maybe if you met me halfway with a load---

Nice loking wood. Does walnut dust bother you?

Steve


----------



## EandS (Aug 29, 2011)

I just used it for the first time. Made 20 boxes out of it for center pieces at a customers wedding.
It was very nice to work with. It has a lot more consistant coloring then black walnut IMO and it took an oil finish nicly IF sanded well. It did have a tendency to tear out a bit when planed but nothing serious.
I cant believe someone found this for $5.10! I paid $7.25
Nice wood though


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Steve, I think I will have to go back and buy what they have left, it scares me to see what others are paying, maybe this is a one time deal…

A friend said he looked it up online and found another seller had stock in town for $16.00 a board foot!

I don't mind the trip, but last time I made that drive it was about 44 hours (that was to Shelbyville TN) - halfway sounds acceptable to me… 

Could bring a horse trailer full, what do you have to trade?


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Randy,

I will have to decline your kind offer. I find I am suffering a acute case of pecuniary embarrasment. Seems I had to take my 4 year-old grandson to the shoe store. He wanted Sketchers electric shoes. Peer preassure certainly starts early. Thanks anyway, and get it while you can. That is too good a price.

Steve


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Electric shoes? You are way ahead of me…

What if I send you a few short pieces - 2' long - could you use them?

Will pick some more up this week.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've paid $12.00/BF for thicknessed. I like it a lot. It doesn't have as much "grey" in it as typical walnut. Does that make any sense?


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Randy,

Electric shoes are what I call the footwear children go crazy over with leds in them that flash as the foot hits the ground. Been around for a few years and my Grandson is nothing if he isn't onto every fad that's current. I try not to spoil him, but ocasionally I give in.

You are really too kind, but I wouldn't expect you to spend that kind of money shipping that down here. But, if you want, I would reciprocate with purpleheart, yellowheart, bloodwood, or cherry. I think we are all wood junkies; and tool junkies…...

Steve


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Al, that does make sense to me.

Steve, I will do that! I went back today and picked up 215 board feet (half for a neighbour) since everyone thought the price was so good…

Will get it into the shop and check with the post office or Purolator to see which is the better way to send it.

Bloodwood sounds interesting… do you have osage orange as well? I can't get it here, but at Summers Lumber just out of Nashville a couple years ago they gave me a 2' sample to put in my suitcase, and it is a real nice color!

I will PM you for your address and let you know when it is on the way.
I will seal the ends, have found it is easier getting across the border that way.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I just spoke to my supplier today about Peruvian walnut, he quoted me 4.25 bf. We only spoke about it because of a batch of beautiful walnut i recieved that was air dried and harvested from the smokey mountains. The wood was all heartwood, about 1% sap wood, and was the very darkest walnut i have seen with a very deep ebony red flavor. Anyway, my supplier told me the Peruvian walnut was the only comparable walnut he had to offer but at 4.25 bf, i would have to consider the customers budget because rustic black walnut is only 2.10 bf.

Anyway, if given the opportunity i would love to try the Peruvian walnut though i would be extremely excited to get more of the east TN air dried walnut.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Wow, that is an incredible price for walnut!

I pay over $5.00 bd foot here wholesale, but of course it doesn't grow here either…


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Randy,

Sorry, no osage orange. There's a mile-long row along the road 1/2 mile from my house, but they just won't fall down, and I doubt the farmer would understand my cutting one down. It's pretty rare as a commercial material, but I'll find some at a local saw mill one of these days and when I do, I'll send you some. I could always use some Peruvian walnut. Just tell me what you want in exchange. I might even have a little spalted maple lying about.

Jerry, San Antonio is a really neat town. I was born there and my parents are buried in the military cemetary there. They died in a plane crash into a tool and die shop on Military Road Lobor Day weekend, 1948. I went back in'93 and felt right at home the closer I got. Lovely town and people. Take lots of pictures of your girls and label them. These days (youngest is 30) I find myself asking, "Is that Kerry or Susan?" Never miss a chance to tell them you love them, although I doubt you need to be told that.

Steve


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks a ton Steve for the comments. They are encouraging. We are young in marriage with only 10 years coming up soon. But boy does time fly when you are enjoying life!

One thing to add, my supplier implied that the walnut I worked with recently may have been darker because it was air dried, he added that commercial methods of preparing the lumber actually removes some of the natural color and makes wood look lighter then they otherwise would have been. Thus my reason wanting more of the "air dried" smokey mountain walnut. Plus my parents live there and I have to make a trip there soon to pick up my 6' by 16' tandem axle utility trailer, and to have a social visit.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Jerry, Bertha,

Air-dried walnut shows off the variagated color because most commercial walnut is steamed before drying to force the sapwood to pick up some additional color and thus be less noticible. This unforunately washes out the highlights leaving the result dingy, washed-out grey that needs correcting with the finish. The unspoken problem with air-dried walnut is that the riot of color you see is temporary. It fades as it ages. Proper finishing will let you restore some of that very simply and permanently. As with most beautiful woods, highlighting the beauty in a lasting way without altering is a challange/

Steve


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks, that is very interesting.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have used Peruvian Walnut and it is beautiful to work with, very stable, a little bit of BLO will give it a dark rich color. The demilune table in my projects was made with it. I think you will like it.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Well, I found something interesting this past weekend when planing down some of this lumber, inside is a color I was not expecting.

Looks perfectly dark on the outside, but once planed, it has gray-green streaks, almost looks like fence stain.
A few pieces are particularly curly…

Won't quite fit with the style of the cradle I am making.




























Has anyone run across this before? It is not the sapwood, as the sapwood is a pale color like North American Walnut.

Don't know what to do with it at this point…

I did put some finish on one piece, and it darkened considerably.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Randy,

What happens to the light stuff when you apply blo? Does the texture of that part look any different?

Steve


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Steve, I am going to take a piece to the wholesaler tomorrow, maybe they have seen it before.

It is the same look with hardwax oil on it (all I had here), just darkens and shows off the curl more. Will get a photo tonight as I am going to the shop now.

I planed an additional board for the waste factor, and it felt a little lighter in weight when I picked it up, and it has the same streaks. None of the other 4 I planed had any.

Very strange, I have never seen this in any other species I have worked with…


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Randy,

None of the pieces you sent me have that weird discoloration. I haven't gotten into it ye, but it can be seen from the end grain. The link from CR1 shows it. It's wood. Like most people, it can sometimes be imperfect. Keeps things interesting.

Steve


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

Resurrecting this thread just to say that at my hardwood store in 2015 (original thread in 2011) the Peruvian Walnut was $8.00/bf when the domestic Walnut was $9.95/bf. Go figure. I've never worked with it, but I picked up a board because it had some nice grain pattern to it. Hoping to use it for christmas projects.


----------

